# BvS BATMOBILE BUILD-UP PHOTOS



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

As promised, photos of Moebius product manager Dave Metzner's build of the upcoming "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" Batmobile kit. I am not sure if this is a first or second test shot, but since the kit is still on track for release BEFORE the film hits theaters on March 25th, I think it is safe to say that the photos represent the kit as it will be released. Layout of the dashboard and control surfaces appear accurate to the reference I have seen, but as Frank indicated, detailing is sparse. Personally, I hope Paul at ParaGrafix is planning an etch/decal upgrade set like he did with the NuGalactica Vipers and the R2 UNCLE car, but, to be fair, those vehicles all had FAR more visible "front offices" with their canopies closed than this car does! :thumbsup:
























MSRP is $44.95, but I'm guessing you should be able to find it for under $40 from CultTVMan or some of the other online vendors! :wave:
Tom


----------



## Keifer (Dec 22, 2015)

Terrific batman vehicle..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting!
I really like this design- looking forward to having one on my shelf...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's like there's been a decades-long contest to come up with the ugliest Batmobile. The Kilmer/Keatonmobile was the last one I liked.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If the car is a reflection of Batman's state of mind, this guy is really PO'ed.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

John P said:


> It's like there's been a decades-long contest to come up with the ugliest Batmobile. The Kilmer/Keatonmobile was the last one I liked.


 I am a HUGE fan of the Anton Furst '89 car, and I see elements of it at the core of this one. But like the Tumbler, it appears that the actual engineering of this car will permit a FUNCTIONAL prop that kicks ass with less CG than is now the norm. The Tumbler grew on me; I liked this one from the first tease posted over a year ago. :thumbsup:
March can not come quickly enough for me! 
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

While I liked the Tumbler, it was a vehicle that was already created for another use and was just painted black for use as a Batmobile. This new one looks like it took certain elements of the Tumbler and refined them, addressing some of it's weak points and giving it a sense of style. 
Biggest issue I had with the Tumbler was the exposed wheels- they had a unique look but exposing them like that was stupid. If you ram anything the tires either bounce back or puncture- not good in a combat situation. Having the Mach 6 style wheel guards addresses that nicely. The front's variable configuration I have only seen in a couple of stills, but altering the shape to meet need is a neat idea.
Batman may not carry a gun and shoot bad guys, but even the Keaton mobile was armed - useful for blasting obstacles and such. The new one has a rather interesting arrangement- it looks like it can track instead of having to aim the entire vehicle for targeting.

Lots of interesting features for me- it does look a bit fussy but I like it better the more I see it.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I wish they would stop changing the batmobile and stick to the 66 version


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Taking preorders in the Cult Shop

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/product.asp?itemid=3263


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RMC said:


> I wish they would stop changing the batmobile and stick to the 66 version


I'm a big fan of the '66 Batmobile, but, I assume your joking.

Going by the TV show, when Batman drove the original '66 version, he was around 38 years old (Adam West's age at the time). If he's still wearing the cowl and cape in 2015, he would be 87 (Adam West's current age).

So, that means an 87 year old Batman would be tooling around in a 50 year old car, battling the likes of Superman and Doomsday. Yeah, right. 

Plus, the original car is a converted Lincoln and has an open cockpit, not the best anti-crime vehicle for someone like Batman. Great for a kid's show in the '60's, not so great for a major movie in the 2010's.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> As promised, photos of Moebius product manager Dave Metzner's build of the upcoming "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" Batmobile kit....


Looks like Moebius faithfully captured the look of the car. The interior is rather basic, but that's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

spock62 said:


> Plus, the original car is a converted Lincoln and has an open cockpit, not the best anti-crime vehicle for someone like Batman. Great for a kid's show in the '60's, not so great for a major movie in the 2010's.


Lincoln 'Futura' autoshow car- chopped up and made to look good but never built to be driven much. The cast had a horrible time driving it- unstable in turns to the point of losing control.

Still one of my all time classics but I must admit the movie cars (except for the Kilmer & Clonney editions) look good and actually function


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Taking preorders in the Cult Shop
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/product.asp?itemid=3263


Wow, that is a GREAT price , I knew you would not disappoint! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

spock62 said:


> Looks like Moebius faithfully captured the look of the car. The interior is rather basic, but that's not a deal breaker for me.


After the car appeared at the licensing show in Vegas I was able to grab a boatload of images of the interior. What you see on the kit part(s) IS correct and positioned correctly, but ALOT of HUD type screens and data placards are omitted. I RARELY build ANY kit straight out of box , but in most cases I find it much easier to ADD some bits of styrene strip or discs to a PLAIN surface rather than have to chisel away at soft or incorrect detail and do some repair work to the parts before getting to the task at hand. For example, I was actually pleased when R2 chose to accurize the decal sheet when they reissued the TOS Enterprise bridge rather than try and add detailed switches and lights. The decals looked fine, and if you wanted to go the extra mile with etched brass, Paul's set was well researched, reasonably priced and easy (well EASIER anyway) to install on a "blank slate". In the case of this Batmobile I think an aftermarket decal sheet of gauges and placards could add a lot, and an etch set would put it over the top. :wave:
Tom


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Lincoln 'Futura' autoshow car- chopped up and made to look good but never built to be driven much. The cast had a horrible time driving it- unstable in turns to the point of losing control.
> 
> Still one of my all time classics but I must admit the movie cars (except for the Kilmer & Clonney editions) look good and actually function


The Clooney version is a joke. In the previous movie (Kilmer), Batman gains a partner (Robin) and drives a 2 seat Batmobile. In the next movie (Clooney), Batman has an all new Batmobile...which only has _one_ seat in it and Robin is regulated to a motorcycle. Plus, it lights up like Tokyo at night, just the thing for the stealthy Caped Crusader! The Tumbler and newest Batmobile are much better and more realistic IMHO.



Bwain no more said:


> I think an aftermarket decal sheet of gauges and placards could add a lot, and an etch set would put it over the top. :wave:
> Tom


I rarely buy aftermarket, due to low funds, but, if decals with/without photo-etch were offered, I might consider it with this kit. Based on the photos I've seen on the internet, the interior could use some work! I can understand that with the canopy closed you can't see that much of the interior, but it would have been nice if Moebius did give a better interior.

Here's a link to some hi-res photos of the interior/exterior of the Batmobile: http://collider.com/batman-vs-superman-batmobile-pictures/


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Lincoln 'Futura' autoshow car- chopped up and made to look good but never built to be driven much. The cast had a horrible time driving it- unstable in turns to the point of losing control.
> 
> Still one of my all time classics but I must admit the movie cars (except for the Kilmer & Clonney editions) look good and actually function


And it was most of the time leaking fluid and a mechanic was always on it . But it was the best looking of them all..... 

As for the Batmobile look that changed over the years, blame the studios..... the same applies to replacing the main actor. It's really mindblowing: 1989 to 1997 : Keaton, Kilmer, Clooney, totally ridicilous. Now add Bale and Affleck. Hire an actor and stick with him....... not just replace him like a Kleenex...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What about the figure?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; no figure is planned by Moebius for release with THIS (initial) run of the kit. Aftermarket COULD step in, but speaking for myself, something that ALOT of folks do not realize is that small figures are JUST as expensive to create masters for as a larger sculpt. They ARE less expensive per unit, but ONLY when you are talking about the material cost for each piece, and that is IF you are doing the moldmaking and casting yourself, which I do not. So I would have to pay MORE for a product I would have to sell for ALOT more than people are willing to pay for it. Speaking for Moebius, Frank has found an excellent digital sculptor who has already created an EXCELLENT rendering of Bane that WILL be produced as a 1/9 standalone figure AND a 1/25 scale add-on to be included with the upcoming Tumbler reissue. It IS my understanding the same artist is already working on digital sculpts of the "big three" characters for Batman v Superman, and based on what Frank has shown me, these will be AWESOME!!! SOOOOOOO.... here is what we know. There WILL be a Batman figure kit produced for Batman v Superman. Because the master is being produced digitally, it will be fairly easy to produce it in multiple scales. Of course it is VERY easy to sit here and TYPE the word "easy" after having typed "fairly", but my gut feeling is when you start to downsize things in the computer there is STILL a lot of work and adjustments to be done as well as a lot of good old fashioned trial and error in terms of getting the scale(s) of figure and vehicle to match, etc. But it IS still cheaper than doing a second, smaller sculpt, and the quality is MUCH better! Moebius IS already planning to do this for an upcoming bat-vehicle kit release. CAN a 1/25 Batfleck happen? Yep! WILL it happen? Maybe. Is it more likely to happen if the Tumbler reissue is a success? I think so. I am REALLY looking forward to this kit. I am also looking forward to the BvS figure releases. IF they do 1/25 scale figures THAT would be AWESOME! 
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Somewhere I have the photo of the Bane figure I posted on the other thread. It was originally a much larger file, and it will serve to illustrate my point a bit better... IF I can find it!
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

When I initially posted this photo I only had permission to share it with the larger figure cropped out:








I think the quality of the sculpture speaks for itself. These will be coldcast resin, so there should be VERY little loss of detail between master and production castings. These are NOT for everyone with an MSRP a BIT higher than $100*, but I think ALOT of GK people will be happy to see figure releases of this quality, W/O the seaming headaches that come with styrene kit assembly. And of course with the WB license comes access to the files from Legendary that should make for incredible accuracy as well! :thumbsup:
Tom

*For the 1/9 scale version, the 1/25 will be included with the Tumbler and NOT available separately, at least for now.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Better than the crap we churned out at Streamline.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

seaQuest said:


> Better than the crap we churned out at Streamline.


Yeah, but everything is relative! Back in the day (I seem to remember it starting around '86 or '87 ) when guys like Shigeru at Pony Toy Go Round and Joel Spivak at Rocketships and Accessories started bringing in the Tsukuda and Billiken vinyl kits and Danny Sorocco at Dimensional Designs and Mike Evans at Lunar started doing resin figures over here, everyone went NUTS!!! It does not surprise me that Dave Metzner has one (a Streamline kit) on his shelf; I know I had at least a couple Mach V cars at one point I got in a trade from Al. I think I finally sold them when I heard that Polar Lights had the styrene license, but up until then they were in my "to do" pile. I also had a Horizon Mach V, but I sold that off pronto (it might be my imagination, but I swear I can STILL smell the odor from that godawful green resin they used over 15 years after the fact, LOL.)
Tom


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I HATE the tumbler design. This, however, has the utilitarian, functional look of the tumbler but throws in a bit of style, too. So I say, "not too bad." :thumbsup:

I still prefer the sports car styles of Batmobiles, the '66 being my favorite.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Taking preorders in the Cult Shop
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/product.asp?itemid=3263


TY 4 the link :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> Yeah, but everything is relative! Back in the day (I seem to remember it starting around '86 or '87 ) when guys like Shigeru at Pony Toy Go Round and Joel Spivak at Rocketships and Accessories started bringing in the Tsukuda and Billiken vinyl kits and Danny Sorocco at Dimensional Designs and Mike Evans at Lunar started doing resin figures over here, everyone went NUTS!!! It does not surprise me that Dave Metzner has one (a Streamline kit) on his shelf; I know I had at least a couple Mach V cars at one point I got in a trade from Al. I think I finally sold them when I heard that Polar Lights had the styrene license, but up until then they were in my "to do" pile. I also had a Horizon Mach V, but I sold that off pronto (it might be my imagination, but I swear I can STILL smell the odor from that godawful green resin they used over 15 years after the fact, LOL.)
> Tom


Joel Spivak, now that is a name I haven’t heard in a long time. I bought my first vinyl model kit from him in 1984, the Billiken Bride of Frankenstein. Joel, I believe was an architect, one of the original “Hippies” that turned a dying South Street in Philadelphia, into a counter culture icon in the 70’s. Today, a commercial strip and hangout for drunken young people, his store, Rocket ships and Accessories, was the first place to sell model kits from Japan that I can remember. I also bought a few Aurora glow kits from him; he had one of the greatest collections of toy ray guns ever assembled.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The Mach Vs we made were a pain. More often than not, the chassis had a slight warp that was barely perceptible. But once you had the body finished and it was time to finish up with the wheels and axels...it was like a lowrider car with one wheel raised up.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

apls said:


> Joel Spivak, now that is a name I haven’t heard in a long time. I bought my first vinyl model kit from him in 1984, the Billiken Bride of Frankenstein. Joel, I believe was an architect, one of the original “Hippies” that turned a dying South Street in Philadelphia, into a counter culture icon in the 70’s. Today, a commercial strip and hangout for drunken young people, his store, Rocket ships and Accessories, was the first place to sell model kits from Japan that I can remember. I also bought a few Aurora glow kits from him; he had one of the greatest collections of toy ray guns ever assembled.


I met Joel through doing the big Creation shows back in the late 1980s. These were at the Pennta Hotel in Manhattan which was directly across from Macy's on the 34th Street side and across seventh avenue from Penn Station. What they would do is have either a Star Trek or Fangoria show on the large mezzanine level, then a smaller, dealer tables only show up in the penthouse. Creation did not really offer a lot of programming other than presentations/Q & A from the featured guests, so what they did was ANYONE who paid admission to the main show also got entry to the toy show at N/C. I did REALLY well at these shows starting with ERTL Trek and Starwars kits, then gradually expanding into Japanese vinyl kits and a few Bandai Gundham and Aoshima BTTF DeLorean kits, etc. Joel was just a REALLY nice guy, and we did some swapping, and I might have done a build up or two for him. I think the last time I was at his store was in '89 for the Batman 50th anniversary exhibit he hosted. Speaking of nice guys Al, did you ever make it to any of the Rareplane Detective shows? They were put on by a guy named Jim or Jeff Garrity, and IIRC the first one was in a VFW or fire house in Cherry Hill, NJ, in like '86 or '87. I met Danny Fay from Screamin' there (he had the 1/4 Freddy Krueger sculpture on display) and I think Terry Webb was there with the first edition of "Garage Kit That Ate My Wallet". I think Andy Yanchus might have been there with a couple of Aurora items from his collection; I know at one show he had the acetate pattern for the unproduced Frank Gorshin Riddler and a Vampirella wearing a Santa hat from an early '70s office Christmas party. I never made it to his store, but I think Garrity was also located in Philly. 
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, I did go to the Rare Plane Detective shows at a motel in Runnemede NJ, now home of Mega Hobbies. This is where I saw the ridicules prices for Aurora kits in 1988, and I mean ridicules, like $400.00 for a boxed kit. Later met Terry Webb, Randy Bowen, and John Dennett, he along with Thomas Kuntz was some of the best sculptors whose work I own. Joel’s store is now a tattoo parlor I believe. Around the corner from the TLA which at that time was a great repertory movie house. I saw Forbidden Planet there on its massive screen; Joel would support its science fiction marathons. Joel owned quite a few properties in the area, which became a gold mine in retail. I was always surprised that he never did the early Chiller Shows, I guess he preferred Phil-Con, which was a serious convention held in Philadelphia.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Runnemede, you are correct, Cherry Hill was Monster Mania, MANY years later. But before the hotel, I swear it was in a small hall like you would have a class reunion in. Kuntz and Dennett, check, check and I think the Aurora dealer was Phil Ceccola (sp?). INSANE high prices, he had ALOT of boxes under a clear plastic painters tarp, many of which were NOT for sale, which always seemed a bit shady. I think he may have been the guy who sold a "sealed" Lost in Space Cyclops w/Chariot and the buyer actually (GASP) opened it to build and there was a Dempsey vs Firpo kit in there. IIRC Phil had been in an accident of some kind involving a HUGE payout and he owned one of the "Goldfinger" screen used Aston Martin cars. Maybe an urban legend, but I heard he had a room built on to his house to display the car (NOT a garage, but a HUGE carpeted den with this car parked in the middle, LOL.)
Tom


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

^^^ Names I haven't heard in a dog's age. 
Andy Yanchus...geeze..


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

That could have been the same guy that sold an "sealed" The Munsters kit for $700.00, when the buyer opened it years later found a box full of sprues. After that people got educated on how Aurora sealed their kits and knew what to look for.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my daydreams in days past was to have enough money to buy an original Aurora Batmobile (usual price at that time was circa $400.00 US) and open it at the dealer's table, just to piss off "collectors". I buy models to build them. So-called "collectors" who save kits purely as some sort of monetary investment are parasites on the hobby.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I buy models to build them. So-called "collectors" who save kits purely as some sort of monetary investment are parasites on the hobby.


That may be. But without those parasites there probably wouldn't be any sealed kits to buy and build. 
It takes value and demand to bring things out into the marketplace. Without those, people don't bother trying to sell them, they just toss them in the trash.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PRETTY sure all of the kits Polar Lights used to reverse engineer their tooling from were purchased from collectors on eBay. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just because I chose not to build a sealed Aurora kit and look for an alternative to build in its place doesn't make me a parasite to the hobby or any others who choose not to build. I am a collector too and having a sealed or unbuilt open kit in my collection doesn't make me a parasite. It doesn't bother me at all if someone opens and builds an Aurora kit, I've done it myself and have sold some kits at a profit. But I can assure you I have never made a living off it. I've sold and traded models to get something else I wanted. A lot of enjoyment is the hunt and interaction with other collectors, after finding a kit it will sometimes lose its appeal to me. A shame you can't be more open-minded and accepting of the guys in this hobby Owen. It is a small group compared to car, aircraft, railroading and R/C. I enjoy all aspects of it.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not talking about true collectors, who buy to have the kit in their collection, I'm talking about so-called "collectors" who are actually investment weasels who only collect on the off-chance that the kit will appreciate in value. These "collectors " are not the types who would open a box to allow the kit parts to be scanned and reproduced by legitimate model companies - no, that would devalue their "rare" original kits by making new copies available. Those are the parasites. Genuine collectors I have no problem with and are just another aspect of the hobby - not one I share legitimate in that it falls into other such hobbies like real comics collectors who want to get full runs of their favourite characters' books or stamp and coin collectors... Many of the investment weasels are not above the scam of rewrapping a box of sprue and marketing it as a rare unopened kit, as related above.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Back to the subject of this thread: http://culttvman.com/main/a-little-batmobile-tease-from-moebius/


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool glad to see things are progressing. I've put in a pre-order for it based on what I've seen so far and how much I enjoyed the Tumbler.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RMC said:


> I wish they would stop changing the batmobile and stick to the 66 version


Ummmmmmm, why?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> As promised, photos of Moebius product manager Dave Metzner's build of the upcoming "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" Batmobile kit. I am not sure if this is a first or second test shot, but since the kit is still on track for release BEFORE the film hits theaters on March 25th, I think it is safe to say that the photos represent the kit as it will be released. Layout of the dashboard and control surfaces appear accurate to the reference I have seen, but as Frank indicated, detailing is sparse. Personally, I hope Paul at ParaGrafix is planning an etch/decal upgrade set like he did with the NuGalactica Vipers and the R2 UNCLE car, but, to be fair, those vehicles all had FAR more visible "front offices" with their canopies closed than this car does! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they painted it too dark.
Should be steel color.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Photos of real article not shot in overly bright light show color value of grey body is not far from color of rubber tires... It appears to be a gunmetal color not bare steel color.
Photos of actual item show scratches and wear exposing steel color - paint is substantially darker than bare metal. Also photos of shooting props show the finish to be low gloss or satin not glossy at all..


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

After looking at photos of the movie prop, the color picked by Mr. Metzner looks correct to me. Check out the attached photo, the color is a mid-gray/gunmetal about the same shade as the tires. The worn areas are bare metal. The reason the car looks to be a lighter shade of gray is due to the fact that it's dirty.

The test shot of the built and painted model looks spot on, for a clean, just-been-through-the-car-wash, Batmobile. Steel would be too "bright" a color for this car.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is it the same color as the Batmobile from Batman Forever?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

apls said:


> Is it the same color as the Batmobile from Batman Forever?


Again, based on photos, the Forever Batmobile looks like a slightly darker gray (gray metallic?) color then the color used on the BvS Batmobile.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Photos of the box art are up on CultTVman: http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-batman-v-superman-batmobile-box-art-from-moebius/


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Photos of real article not shot in overly bright light show color value of grey body is not far from color of rubber tires... It appears to be a gunmetal color not bare steel color.
> Photos of actual item show scratches and wear exposing steel color - paint is substantially darker than bare metal. Also photos of shooting props show the finish to be low gloss or satin not glossy at all..


I'm just saying it looks lighter in person.
I got to see it in person many many times.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm thinking Tamiya Gunmetal covered with a semi gloss or flat clear coat would look good.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

spock62 said:


> After looking at photos of the movie prop, the color picked by Mr. Metzner looks correct to me. Check out the attached photo, the color is a mid-gray/gunmetal about the same shade as the tires. The worn areas are bare metal. The reason the car looks to be a lighter shade of gray is due to the fact that it's dirty.
> 
> The test shot of the built and painted model looks spot on, for a clean, just-been-through-the-car-wash, Batmobile. Steel would be too "bright" a color for this car.


This picture isn't bad.

The area of the picture that is closest to how it looks in real life is a clear patch to the 8:00 of the 'No Step' marking.

I will concede that 'freshly cut steel' would be too bright.
I don't know if steel ages to a darker color, or if there is a coating from the manufacturer, but I have a section of steel pipe that EXACTLY matches the color of the car.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> This picture isn't bad.
> 
> The area of the picture that is closest to how it looks in real life is a clear patch to the 8:00 of the 'No Step' marking.
> 
> ...


Also, there appears to be a darker gray color used on some areas (edge of front/rear "flaps", edge of air intake, front/rear sections of lower flares).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> ...I don't know if steel ages to a darker color, or if there is a coating from the manufacturer, but I have a section of steel pipe that EXACTLY matches the color of the car.


I think "weathering" is a more accurate term than "aging". Exposure to any number of elements--moisture, dirt, chemicals, heat, and so on--will affect the surface appearance of steel faster than time.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Rolled in from digging my mom out of her condo's parking lot to find a fairly substantial box on my porch; the kind folks at Moebius have sent me a test shot of the car!!! The bag it was sealed in was labeled "Third Shot" so I'm guessing this is the last test before the final refinement for production. As on the Tumbler (or MOST Moebius kits for that matter) the engineering is such that the parts are designed to join at natural seamlines on the fullsize original. My copy is molded in dark olive plastic, I'm guessing production version will be dark gray. Detailing/panel lines are sharp, comparable to the 32nd scale Galactica fighter kits. Hoping that as on those kits Paul at Paragraphix will be doing etch and gauge decals for the interior. Speaking of which, I need to check my references and get this down to my friend Jeff Waclawski at JT Graphics so we can start working on some decals for the exterior! Nothing major, probable along the lines of the stencils he put out for the Iron Man "War Machine" kit from a few years back. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

will the Flying Bat thing a ma jig be subject to a model?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> will the Flying Bat thing a ma jig be subject to a model?


If I started confirming THAT kind of stuff, I might not be on the list to get a test shot of it (ALLEDGEDLY...) :freak:
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am really excited about these new kits- the movie may suck eggs, but I like the vehicle designs and am very happy Moebius is making this/them. Moebius and Bandai have some of the best engineering in terms of assembly with separation lines hidden along existing features.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Latest info on Moebius Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/1525801414...580141448964/1126655830708052/?type=3&theater


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

This movie had better NOT suck eggs if DC wants to compete with Marvel cinematically.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> Rolled in from digging my mom out of her condo's parking lot to find a fairly substantial box on my porch; the kind folks at Moebius have sent me a test shot of the car!!!


Any photos of the parts you can post would be appreciated!


----------

